# Drywasher



## AUJack (Jun 28, 2014)

I made this machine about 6 years ago. If you would like more information on changes I have made throughout the last several years, comment and I will do my best to explain what and why I have made changes. This set of photos were taken during the build. I have more photos, 5 is the max for the site. If I see interest in the build I will post more. I have one video on youtube of it running also.


----------



## Evan2468WDWA (Jun 29, 2014)

What is the address for the youtube video?


----------



## necromancer (Jun 29, 2014)

5 is the max if you upload your photos to this site, 5 per post.

you can always start a new post to upload more or use a site like photobucket.com to host your images

i dont think there is a limit on embedded images.


----------



## AUJack (Jun 29, 2014)

Here is the video, skip ahead to 42 seconds: http://youtu.be/-JpZq9sVwpw Its loud, turn your volume down.


----------



## AUJack (Jul 1, 2014)

I have yet to test my drywasher on IC processing, but I think it *could* be a viable tool for separating epoxy from metals. Completely excluding the incineration method, if combined with my impact mill. I plan on testing this theory and will update with results.


----------

